# Aerial feeders for a light pole



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Q: You an electrician?

on a related note, if it's an ordinary parking lot light, chances are nearly 100% that it is not engineered to withstand the special stresses imposed by hanging aerial triplex on it. They're engineered to esentially hold themselves up and not much else. It's insane the amount of weight that will be pulling sideways on the top of that 20 or 30 foot lever when you hang aerial cable off of it.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

I agree with Marc I have always seen labels on the poles I've set that said to not attach over head feeds and banners to them.


----------



## Faultfinder1 (Apr 21, 2009)

You'd also want to know a "real" load measurement for those three fixtures, as these can vary greatly. 
You'd need to figure in load drop for the length of cable needed.
You'd need to know the capacity of the indoor panel that you intend to use, as well as the load of what is already running from it.
You'd need to use aerial cable, which is quite different from underground or indoor cable.
You'd need the proper hardware to secure the cable to the poles.

You need to hire an electrician that can safely and legally do this for you, or hire a fault locator to check out the underground circuit that already exists. 

No, I'm not selling myself. I don't travel that far!

www.faultlocating.com


----------



## PhatElvis (Jan 23, 2009)

Saw cut, dig, pvc, patch back.... it's your best option.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

De Vassco said:


> They want it back working again
> 
> the underground wiring doesn't go anywhere, or has been cut and covered with concret or something.
> 
> ...


 I want a Ferrari but I don't have the budget for it, so, I live without.


----------



## De Vassco (Oct 31, 2008)

Thanks guys, I was trying to find out if there was an alternative to triplex, I'm not an expert in aerial lines. The pole has the two options, aerial or underground. There is a city yard, right nex to this property, and they went aerial but not triplex. I was wondering what they used. 
I will definitely go with a locator. (Well, faultfinder1 it's a shame you can't came over, you're missing those 100 degrees days already). Load demand, voltage drop, wire size, panels, won't be a problem. 
And probably will end with Phat Elvis option. 
You're so right mr lawnguylandsparky, thanks.

MDshunk: Yes, And by the way, I'm in the process of getting my licence, I'm having the "trade" exam this Thursday (3 more days).
Thanks again guys.


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

Utility pole near by?
For a nominal fee,the POCO will provide a light on their pole. add a wall fixture and your done,on budget.


----------



## PhatElvis (Jan 23, 2009)

De Vassco,

Since you are soliciting advice, let me give you some contractor's advice.

Dirt work sucks arse... and there are lots of dirt contractors out there who will get your saw cut done, trench it and even lay your PVC if if you want then patch it back for far less than you can pay yourself to do it.

For a street opening or anthing to do with traffic, I use these guys: http://www.mastec.com/

For a parking lot like you have there may be somebody cheaper.


----------



## De Vassco (Oct 31, 2008)

Thanks, P.E., Tell me about it, I did one myself last Dicember, and it wasn't fun at all, Found a couple of cheap guys but didn't have workers comp. insurance and that was a MUST by the owner. Big, "rasonable prices" companies weren't available at that time, and the owner wanted the job done asap, so we jumped in. Long story short, the money was good but I don't know if I'll do it again.
I found out, Mastec has an office in Az, I'll give them a call, and try to find those guys I talked to last year. 
cheers!


----------

